# Spitfire Announce - EVO Grid 3 - CH Adds Crazy Tutorial



## Spitfire Team (Apr 29, 2016)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/pp021-evo-grid-3/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0122_square_500.jpg"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/240/smc0122_square_500.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/240/smc0122_square_500.jpg"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/240/smc0122_square_500.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0122_square_500.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*OUT NOW!  CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION*

Spitfire takes its Evo range of products into a new realm with a series of evolving strings "motions" that we're certain will revolutionise the way in which you write and realise your string compositions. Orchestrated by Ben Foskett this product exudes class, and a cool organic sound that will bring fresh Steve Reich, Terry Riley, John Adams and Arvo Part style sophistication to any number of applications.



The newly initiated Evos are hyperlong articulations that change, sometimes subtly, sometimes radically over time before returning to their original state. We have organised these on a grid so you can plot which evolution or 'Evo' sits on which key range. In this day and age, composers are often asked to engage the listener by doing very little. We're asked to rarely change a note, to do nothing, but 'really sort a scene out'! Evo Grid is our means of providing composers with a solution to this conundrum! Evo 3 takes this concept further by introducing tempo lockable "motions" to the Evo Grid project. From simple shimmering textures, essential motoring evos that help to keep your simple compositions ticking along, to the most complex of polyrhythmic systems. We have to limit our own time on Evo 3, once you start you can't stop!

Recorded in the dry but very warm environment of Air-Edel studios London with a small or "Chamber" sized string band Evo 3 is a sonically detailed and versatile set of recordings suitable for any number of applications.







*OUT NOW!  CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION*


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 29, 2016)

YEE HAW!! my bundle prayers were answered....


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 29, 2016)

That sound I am hearing is my wallet shrieking in terror.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 29, 2016)

Will there be an uprade path for those who only own part of this bundle?


----------



## pdub (Apr 29, 2016)

According to the Spitfire website if you already own one or more of the bundle they will be deducted from the final bundle cost.


----------



## noises on (Apr 30, 2016)

I notice that Olafur Arnalds Evos have been omitted in the release documentation. Please fix.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all, the standard "complete my bundle" system will apply to this promo, so the discounted value of whatever you already own will be deducted at checkout.

Olafur Arnalds has been omitted alongside Leo's Rapture as they are artist led products and their licensing structure is different from our "self made" products. Moreover when you see what price this bundle is going to be promo'd on I think you'll all agree that it is a "must buy" where if it were a 7 product bundle it would be more of a "hmmm nice thought but I may have to talk to the wife / hubby about this one"...

Oh, and we've done this new teaser, Oliver's composition is all EVO3 naked:


----------



## higgs (Apr 30, 2016)

Make with the release already...


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 30, 2016)

Super excited for this! The EVO series is one of the greatest tools one can have for getting a realistic, authentic feel to cues. Can't wait!

-DJ


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 30, 2016)

I *must buy* these.

Seriously, I could use Evo 3 on something today!


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 1, 2016)

I am... it's AWWWEEESOOOOMMMMEEE

C. x


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 1, 2016)

Love that teaser! Excited!!!


----------



## Bulb (May 1, 2016)

Wow, I LOVE the Evos I have already, this is going to be right up my alley, so excited!


----------



## playz123 (May 1, 2016)

The "COMING SOON..CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION" links in the Spitfire post don't work here on any of my computers or in my browsers.


----------



## Kejero (May 3, 2016)

playz123 said:


> The "COMING SOON..CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION" links in the Spitfire post don't work here on any of my computers or in my browsers.


There's a typo in the url (http://https//http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/ (www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/)), should be https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/

Looking forward to this as well, truly unique colors these evos!


----------



## pdub (May 3, 2016)

Price is up! £599 for the bundle. Available for purchase on the 5th I think.


----------



## mickeyl (May 3, 2016)

Hmm, that's a bit too steep for me atm.


----------



## pdub (May 3, 2016)

It's roughly 35% off if EVO 3 is priced the same as the others. Mural is lightly more. I already own Mural so I guess i'd get about £125 off. I'll need to think about it a bit.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 4, 2016)

We'll get an official breakdown of pricing up soon, but the saving is £316. When the bundle returns to it's non 'special edition' state it will remain at the same price £599 so essentially the added incentive is you get Mural Evolutions for nothing before the bundle goes back to it's regular discount price.


----------



## synergy543 (May 4, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> When the bundle returns to it's non 'special edition' state it will remain at the same price £599 so essentially the added incentive is you get Mural Evolutions for nothing before the bundle goes back to it's regular discount price.


I think I missed something. What is the incentive for those who bought the Mural bundle?


----------



## higgs (May 4, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> I think I missed something. What is the incentive for those who bought the Mural bundle?


Good question. 

I assume that if you're an owner of the other Evo instruments that completing the bundle will garner further reduced pricing on Evo Grid 3 or other Evo's, but let's see what Spitfire Team says.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 4, 2016)

A very solid product line. I normally only 'bite' on libraries if needed for immediate or upcoming project BUT this may be the exception as I have a couple of the other EVO's and they always seem to work their way into my scores.


----------



## pdub (May 4, 2016)

Hopefully I was not wrong in assuming owning Mural Evo would qualify for a discount. Spitfire did state this earlier in this thread.

_the standard "complete my bundle" system will apply to this promo, so the discounted value of whatever you already own will be deducted at checkout _


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 4, 2016)

pdub, that is right yes, so if you have the mural evo in your account already this will be deducted at checkout... so if you have mural evo and none of the other evos you will get an RRP discount of around £239 for all the evos as opposed to just £117 when the evo bundle comes off "Special Edition" and doesn't have the Mural bundle in it. Quite compelling I think.

C.


----------



## pdub (May 4, 2016)

Great!!! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## higgs (May 5, 2016)

It's out - just picked up Evo Grid 3. A fun day lies ahead.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 5, 2016)

* EVO GRID 3 & THE EVOLUTIONS BUNDLE ARE OUT NOW!! https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/ (CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION)*

Check out our new 'In Action' video



and Christian's new demo:


----------



## higgs (May 5, 2016)

@Spitfire Team hwhoops, sorry guys I didn't mean to steal your product launch thunder. I think today is going to be a fun day for my ears!


----------



## Vision (May 5, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> A very solid product line. I normally only 'bite' on libraries if needed for immediate or upcoming project BUT this may be the exception as I have a couple of the other EVO's and they always seem to work their way into my scores.



I totally agree. I've been picky about libraries lately because I feel over saturated with what I already have. I just checked out the 20 minute walkthrough, and this is a totally useful and inspiring evo for me.


----------



## Vision (May 5, 2016)

Btw, will you guys be making a brass evo like this? Would be so cool..


----------



## prodigalson (May 5, 2016)

Vision said:


> Btw, will you guys be making a brass evo like this? Would be so cool..



That would be sooo cool. And I think this would be a really fun library to put with a certain other developers library that emphasizes patterns in the minimalist style. I love this sh*t

Instant buy


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone jumped on this promo yet? If so, thoughts? How are people liking Evo 3? The Mural Evo? Any favorites from the collection? I only have the Olafur Arnalds Evos, which are wonderful (and not included in this collection).


----------



## prodigalson (May 9, 2016)

All of the EVOs are great. The Mural EVOs are truly special, really beautiful. 

haven't dived too much into Evo 3 yet but immediately used it on a current project as soon as I downloaded so I guess its already been useful. 

full disclosure, I love the concept of EVOs and orchestrated textures so I'm a fan.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 9, 2016)

They are very nice. However I wished they would have been recorded at a big studio like the rest of the series. I think it's tough placing them in a big room, making it hard to blend them with the rest of SF's libraries. I just don't understand the reasoning behind this. Recording in a bigger room doesn't mean you need a bigger string section. They could have kept the smaller sections and still recorded at Air, and the product would have been better, IMHO. It lacks the clarity and openness of the Mural and Sable libraries.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 9, 2016)

Hey Simon, The whole evo range was recorded at Air-Edel, a space we use for more experimental and versatile applications. Mural Evos naturally are recorded in the hall though, which has a big epic signature. We see Evo as a more 'cross platform' tool that many composers and artists like Olafur Arnalds have embraced, alongside hardcore blockbuster users.... maybe time for me to show off how I use evos with the bigger stuff, the trick lies in turning off all the extra signals and layering as a top patina, and beautiful and delicate crust to your bigger BML works.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 9, 2016)

I hope there will be more rhythmic releases along the lines on EVO 3. Pretty useful but like anything of this ilk you can never have enough of these mini-performances.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 9, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> All of the EVOs are great. The Mural EVOs are truly special, really beautiful.
> 
> haven't dived too much into Evo 3 yet but immediately used it on a current project as soon as I downloaded so I guess its already been useful.
> 
> full disclosure, I love the concept of EVOs and orchestrated textures so I'm a fan.





Simon Ravn said:


> They are very nice. However I wished they would have been recorded at a big studio like the rest of the series. I think it's tough placing them in a big room, making it hard to blend them with the rest of SF's libraries. I just don't understand the reasoning behind this. Recording in a bigger room doesn't mean you need a bigger string section. They could have kept the smaller sections and still recorded at Air, and the product would have been better, IMHO. It lacks the clarity and openness of the Mural and Sable libraries.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Pixelee (May 9, 2016)

If you guys had to choose 1 or 2 Evos out of the bundle, which one would you recommend? I can't really justify purchasing the whole set, but it's also limited time offer :(


----------



## The Darris (May 9, 2016)

@Brendon Williams: I have EVO 2 and 3 and I love them. I have a few feature requests that I would love to see in a future update which is normal for anyone really. The one thing I wish Spitfire did with the EVO series was record the sections separately, like they did with the Olafur Arnolds EVO library. I love having that control and randomization on the section level versus an ensemble. However, that doesn't take too much away from what you get with these libraries. They've offered a ton of different EVOs which makes these very inspiring to perform with. 

Best,

-C


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2016)

Sorry if I missed it, but is EVO 3 on sale on its own, or just as part of this bundle? Also will Evo 3 be sold by US distributors?


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 9, 2016)

Hi there, Evo3 is available separately at full price http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/pp021-evo-grid-3/ (here) there is a special edition deal on the https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/ (evolutions bundle) which is at a promo discount and includes http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphonic-evolutions/ (symphonic evolutions) only up to and including Thursday this week (12th).

If I were to put my composer hat on Pixelee I would go with The Darris 2 & 3 definitely as my faves, Evo 1 has an edgy scarier sound but I find I use 2 more often. 3 is a total one off and very much a lovely compliment to Evos 1&2. I find Evo 4 gives my compositions a very fresh sound a lot of directors I work with appreciate this freshness, getting winds and brass to do what you'd usually get strings to do. I use it a lot in an excellent TV series called Inside No. 9.

Best,

Christian


----------



## Kejero (May 10, 2016)

Already had EVO 1 and 4, and I jumped in and completed my bundle. Haven't been able to play around with them yet, but I know I'll be using them a lot. Real shame that Olflurb Arglarb's EVO isn't included in the bundle. It sounds awesome, but from what I've seen, it looks like at the moment, its CC7 won't go louder than my wallet screaming for mercy.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey Simon, The whole evo range was recorded at Air-Edel, a space we use for more experimental and versatile applications. Mural Evos naturally are recorded in the hall though, which has a big epic signature. We see Evo as a more 'cross platform' tool that many composers and artists like Olafur Arnalds have embraced, alongside hardcore blockbuster users.... maybe time for me to show off how I use evos with the bigger stuff, the trick lies in turning off all the extra signals and layering as a top patina, and beautiful and delicate crust to your bigger BML works.



Hi. Yes, would be greatm to hear if you have any tips regarding reverb and such for blending it with the "bigger stuff". As said, I love the EVO principle and also the sound, it is just much narrower than Mural/Sable/all other libraries recorded in big spaces. And while I am at it, I LOVE the Olafur composers toolkit stuff - I almost built a complete film score around it this winter (movie just hit theaters here in Denmark). Very inspiring. I would encourage you to do a Vol II with Olafur if possible 

I am currently trying out an Altiverb/EQ combination for making EVO wider and more airy but if you have any tips it would still be much appreciated.


----------



## TeamLeader (May 10, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Hi. Yes, would be greatm to hear if you have any tips regarding reverb and such for blending it with the "bigger stuff". -
> 
> I am currently trying out an Altiverb/EQ combination for making EVO wider and more airy but if you have any tips it would still be much appreciated.



I also would like some tips. I love mural eve because it sits right alongside with my sable mural and all the BML tone. But i find the other Evos just dont fit the same tonal, imaging and feel of the air lyndhurst ones. SO somebody help!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 10, 2016)

Could I be so bold as to comment on this, and maybe I'll do a quick tip to back it up in the future.

Many many films are recorded in different rooms, vastly different rooms, I know of blockbusters that have recorded at Air Studios and Abbey Road simultaneously and you would never know. Often you're also hearing soloists recorded in the same room as the composer writes that the director has fallen in love with and has made stick. You don't hear it, save the odd tell tail fan whir. So for me it's about balance, positioning and reverb.... loads of it.

Evo3 has our own IR which really does work very nicely, so before investing I would say try that first. My theory is put the dry instrument in the 'room' first then, soak both this signal and the wetter one (ie something sampled or recorded in the hall at Air) with the same amount of the same reverb. 

I have found that overdubbing or what I call underdubbing (ie recording say an ethnic flute before the sessions) a wind instrument in my completely arid environment is relatively easy to place in the room. The key is that fine balance of room, relative volume and mutual reverb love. I find that soloists are easier to work on, sections and sampled sections in particular are a tad more difficult to blend. But just a tad.

I think this boils down to what the ear recognises, and strings are our most familiar friends, so IMHO the most difficult to cheat, sample and hack.

So my advice would be to make sure your sampled sections recorded in different rooms aren't playing unique parts. So for Tutankhamun which I just finished today, I used a blend of Olafur, Mural and live. Whatever Olafur's evos were doing I matched in samples and sometimes live. This meant that Olafur 'emerged' out of the wider string section as a legitimate smaller sub section of the strings who were doing weird stuff. Sorry Olafur lovely weird stuff. My ear never goes "no, that sounds like something recorded in Berlin". But the balance is crucial, you don't want Mural to obliterate the wonder and interest of the Berlin efforts, but you also don't want it to suddenly leap out and feel too disparate.

On the subjects of verbs, first try reducing the reverb length on the one we have provided on the front panel (we've worked hard at this one and its very good) and use this as the "room" emulation then balance with your bigger samples and add your fave splosh across the two.

I haven't had time to try in anger yet but a friend demo'd me TVerb by Eventide and it literally blew my mind. At last something that differentiates between verb and room effect (even though they've called it Verb). Other than that I have to admit that I hate convolutions, for me you're running the same sample again and again and again and I swear I can hear verb machine gunning like you used to get with samples without round robins. My vote goes with anything that uses the TC VSS33 alg' if you can find an old Powercore and make it work, grab it! Or pick up an old TC6000 or a new one if you're rich. Virtually though I haven't heard anything beat the random hall on the native Lex pack... but if you're on a budget, our internal IR and Valhalla will get you across the line.

Sorry for indulgent waffle.

CH.


----------



## TeamLeader (May 10, 2016)

Hey thank you Christian. Appreciated. SPAT is the only thing I trust at this point to me where I need to go with all my libs. It gives incredible power. But, with the BML line, I dont have to do hardly nuttin'! (provided I keep my mic choices sane) Wish it all were the same as that.


----------



## procreative (May 10, 2016)

Interesting answer that almost makes me wonder about the whole "recorded ambience" argument. Sometimes I think the "room" sound makes a very appealing selling point but in the end is possibly a red herring.

I think baked-in ambience while sounding beautiful is not realistic once you stack as in the real world the ambient Mics would be reflections of everything playing and the blend of sympathetic vibrations. A bit like when the snare springs vibrate on a drum kit when another drum is hit.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 10, 2016)

I think the key to my argument is bedding your dry signals into the wet. I can't tell you how wrong I think you are regarding the "red herring" argument. It had us all in giggles. If that was the case why would people queue to record scores at Air studios... Whilst their coffee is nice, and their staff loveable, their mic cupboards gorgeous, and that Neve a bit tasty the room may have something to do with it. I am meeting so many people doing cribs and the phrases "its got to be fun" and "the easier the better" are becoming leitmotifs of our trade. But as I said above, it's easy to finesse a single oboe in position, a 60 piece string band, by all means go dry, but I'm going to get to the pub quicker than you procreative (and possibly win the pitch).... Sorry, I'm getting close to that thing that happened where the rest of the team banned me from here for a while so I'll shut up... Evo 3 is awesome, anyone tried it yet and want to share some work?


----------



## noises on (May 10, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Hi. Yes, would be greatm to hear if you have any tips regarding reverb and such for blending it with the "bigger stuff". As said, I love the EVO principle and also the sound, it is just much narrower than Mural/Sable/all other libraries recorded in big spaces. And while I am at it, I LOVE the Olafur composers toolkit stuff - I almost built a complete film score around it this winter (movie just hit theaters here in Denmark). Very inspiring. I would encourage you to do a Vol II with Olafur if possible
> 
> I am currently trying out an Altiverb/EQ combination for making EVO wider and more airy but if you have any tips it would still be much appreciated.


Any way we can hear some of your work on the film score you refer to?


----------



## noises on (May 10, 2016)

You should have heard the inner bargaining going on in my brain, what with the triple whammy of having bought Evo 2 six months or so ago, then having missed out on the "secret" mural offering in January....followed by placing Olafur Arnalds on my wish list, and receiving the discount code. Then, on hearing the snippits of the release of EVO 3, about turn, abandoning the Arnalds instrument, and trying to hard sell the bundle to myself. The final tragic resolve was settled by taking staring at the South African Rand exchange rate in both eyes, (R22 to 1GBP). The sum of all my ambitions on the trash heap. Finally only took the EVO 3 which I am thrilled with and have been emmersed in since the download completed on Sunday. SPITFIRE, how about student discount for us mere souls resident in third world squalor? (Seriously!!!!). So yes, I now own and love evo 2 and 3. Would wish for Olafurs evo, plus mural evo if I ever have a chance at it again.


----------



## pdub (May 10, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the bundle with the owning Mural Evo discount. Awaiting the download codes.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 11, 2016)

noises on said:


> Any way we can hear some of your work on the film score you refer to?



Sure, here:

http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-123nu-Angel.mp3
http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-123nu-Good_Days.mp3
http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-123nu-m12a.mp3


Obviously more than just Olafur, but the Olafur stuff is very important for the sound. Lots of SF dustbin here too which I also love, Omnisphere etc.


----------



## blougui (May 11, 2016)

Hey, so glad to have you commenting here, Christian ! Tips and advices, that's what we're here for 

Simon : Good days is ma fav', would like to hear more of it, like 10 mn while I'm writing. Delicate and balanced...

Erik


----------



## procreative (May 11, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> I think the key to my argument is bedding your dry signals into the wet. I can't tell you how wrong I think you are regarding the "red herring" argument. It had us all in giggles. If that was the case why would people queue to record scores at Air studios... Whilst their coffee is nice, and their staff loveable, their mic cupboards gorgeous, and that Neve a bit tasty the room may have something to do with it. I am meeting so many people doing cribs and the phrases "its got to be fun" and "the easier the better" are becoming leitmotifs of our trade. But as I said above, it's easy to finesse a single oboe in position, a 60 piece string band, by all means go dry, but I'm going to get to the pub quicker than you procreative (and possibly win the pitch).... Sorry, I'm getting close to that thing that happened where the rest of the team banned me from here for a while so I'll shut up... Evo 3 is awesome, anyone tried it yet and want to share some work?



Christian I think you misunderstood my point. Firstly I do love the Air sound, but secondly my "red herring" comment is based around stacking sounds with baked in ambience with regard to imitating an orchestra.

No doubt Air is a very great space, but I would imagine many of the orchestras are recorded mostly as a whole using the usual Mic setups. However surely the Gallery, Surround, Far Mics or whatever you call them pick up the ensemble playing? And surely that is why people choose Air to get that acoustic ambience and the cross-blending of ensembles into that space?

A baked in sound equals instant results (and its what I use), but I was just thinking aloud as a result of what you said you did when adding EVO or other drier libraries. It comes down to what works vs what is realistic.

I suppose its more theoretical than anything, but don't take it as a critique, just an observation.

PS Its not stopped me buying many of your excellent titles!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 11, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Could I be so bold as to comment on this, and maybe I'll do a quick tip to back it up in the future.
> 
> Many many films are recorded in different rooms, vastly different rooms, I know of blockbusters that have recorded at Air Studios and Abbey Road simultaneously and you would never know. Often you're also hearing soloists recorded in the same room as the composer writes that the director has fallen in love with and has made stick. You don't hear it, save the odd tell tail fan whir. So for me it's about balance, positioning and reverb.... loads of it.
> 
> ...


Excellent waffle Christian - would love to see a video done on this! The technical side of it, but then writing with it.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 11, 2016)

Sorry procreative, totally missed your point! I only use Tree and I believe Andy Blaney relies mainly on the Outriggers.

Ryan, duly noted, will maybe grab some of my Tutankhamun cues to demonstrate...


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 12, 2016)

Dont forget! You've got just 24hrs to get your hands on the Special Edition of the new Evolutions Bundle including Symphonic Evolutions!

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-evolutions-bundle/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="f9466318-e6ee-4148-8fbb-a67b2b8c60a4.jpg"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/262/f9466318-e6ee-4148-8fbb-a67b2b8c60a4.jpg?bust=1463053602093" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/262/f9466318-e6ee-4148-8fbb-a67b2b8c60a4.jpg?bust=1463053602093"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/262/f9466318-e6ee-4148-8fbb-a67b2b8c60a4.jpg?bust=1463053602093"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="f9466318-e6ee-4148-8fbb-a67b2b8c60a4.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## colony nofi (May 12, 2016)

Looking forward to trying out these new evo's today.... our slow aussie internet managed to grab them overnight. 
I think these are one of the most interesting textures/tools/sample sets to come composers way in a long time. 
I recently recorded a quartet for a piece with evolutions very much along the line of the Olafur Arnald's line (I used to call that kind of writing "composing with waves" - sounds slowly coming/going etc) - and its amazing how close the feeling was between the mockups and the final recorded strings - even though I used slightly different evolutions / changes to the playing compared to the way they are orchestrated in EVO.

And as for EVO 3 - oh I have been waiting for something like this for a very very long time. 

Brendan.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 12, 2016)

Very tempted! But even with the generous discount, this is no inexpensive collection.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 12, 2016)

Man I wish I could afford this as it simply looks AMAZING! Its been added to my "wish list" for sure!


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback on this thread throughout this promo. I've made a video of me using evo 3 in a simple, a bit harder then a completely mental way... it gets interesting at 2m30secs.



Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 13, 2016)

Alllllllmost pulled the trigger on that bundle, but I couldn't quite justify it. I am, however, looking forward to taking EVO Grid 3 for a spin tonight.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 13, 2016)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Alllllllmost pulled the trigger on that bundle, but I couldn't quite justify it.



In the same boat here. Really wanted to go for it, but it just didn't make sense for me right now.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 14, 2016)

I purchased the EVO 3 today and I am looking forward to all the possibilities this library will offer.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 14, 2016)

Anyone set up that gating idea^ in Cubase?


----------

